# Domani ritirano



## Pincopallino (14 Settembre 2022)

Il multipack.
Vi aspetto in strada, porto il Campari. Voi pensate al prosecco ed alla soda. grazie.


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il multipack.
> Vi aspetto in strada, porto il Campari. Voi pensate al prosecco ed alla soda. grazie.


Ma con chi parli?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma con chi parli?


Con due vicine di casa che sono qui nel forum.
E prevengo la domanda successiva: lo scrivo in pubblico perché mi piace.


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con due vicine di casa che sono qui nel forum.
> E prevengo la domanda successiva: lo scrivo in pubblico perché mi piace.


Figo...ora invito a venire nel forum anche dei miei vicini... così posso dire di conoscere delle persone del forum anche io


----------



## Reginatriste72 (14 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il multipack.
> Vi aspetto in strada, porto il Campari. Voi pensate al prosecco ed alla soda. grazie.


 e qualche stuzzichino non glielo fai portare alle tue vicine


----------



## omicron (14 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il multipack.
> Vi aspetto in strada, porto il Campari. Voi pensate al prosecco ed alla soda. grazie.


È un evento?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> e qualche stuzzichino non glielo fai portare alle tue vicine


Potrei tirarli fuori dall’umido che è pieno….


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È un evento?


Per pochi.


----------



## omicron (15 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per pochi.


no perchè qui ritirano multimateriale, cartone e indifferenziato, tutte le settimane, anche il vetro, l'umido e il tessile


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Figo...ora invito a venire nel forum anche dei miei vicini... così posso dire di conoscere delle persone del forum anche io


Ideaaaaaaa ...


Facciamo così...possiamo trovarci il weekend che Etta è al mare così ci conosciamo e teniamo la bimba...
Reginella vieni anche tu???

Così saltiamo anche le elezioni 

Almeno Circe dopo puoi dire effettivamente che hai conosciuto qualcuno del forum.
Uniamo l utile al dilettevole!


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ideaaaaaaa ...
> 
> 
> Facciamo così...possiamo trovarci il weekend che Etta è al mare così ci conosciamo e teniamo la bimba...
> ...


Volentieri!!!!...mi piacerebbe un sacco!!!penso che sia anche bel tempo questo fine settimana...almeno ci prendiamo anche l'ultimo sole...e poi a settembre al mare si sta da Dio!!!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (15 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ideaaaaaaa ...
> 
> 
> Facciamo così...possiamo trovarci il weekend che Etta è al mare così ci conosciamo e teniamo la bimba...
> ...


Volentieri almeno facciamo divertire la figlia di Etta


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Volentieri almeno facciamo divertire la figlia di Etta


e così io posso dire di conoscere qualcuno del forum...che non è cosa da poco


----------



## Angie17 (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e così io posso dire di conoscere qualcuno del forum...che non è cosa da poco


Mi unisco, vengo anch'io  Così pure io posso dire di conoscere qualcuno del forum.


----------



## Angie17 (15 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ideaaaaaaa ...
> 
> 
> Facciamo così...possiamo trovarci il weekend che Etta è al mare così ci conosciamo e teniamo la bimba...
> ...


Poi passiamo anche da @omicron e gli movimentiamo la festicciola..


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Poi passiamo anche da @omicron e gli movimentiamo la festicciola..


fra che ci siamo....


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Mi unisco, vengo anch'io  Così pure io posso dire di conoscere qualcuno del forum.


Vero!!! Siamo tra le poche ad essere dei semplici avatar


----------



## omicron (15 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Poi passiamo anche da @omicron e gli movimentiamo la festicciola..


magari


----------



## Angie17 (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vero!!! Siamo tra le poche ad essere dei semplici avatar


Utenti di serie b .. discriminate a causa della posizione geografica.


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Utenti di serie b .. discriminate a causa della posizione geografica.


nessuno vuole essere nostro amico


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Volentieri almeno facciamo divertire la figlia di Etta


Quindi devo organizzare il mio 23....rimasto libero....


----------



## Reginatriste72 (15 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi devo organizzare il mio 23....rimasto libero....


Non devi organizzare niente, il venerdì non è mica weekend e non sei libero  partiamo sabato mattina giusto Giulia


----------

